# New EV assault planned for the 2012 Pikes Peak race



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting news filtered out of Japan today as yet another high profile EV plans entry in to the historic race up the hill... Newswire >


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

So it is a Mitsubishi I-EV with the axles moved and a bloody huge bodykit. This will be interesting


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Three questions.....

1. What is an exhaust pipe doing on an EV?

2. Why does it still have a radiator duct?

3. Why does a Mitsubishi have a Suzuki hood emblem?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Because that is just a stock image of a well known Pikes Peak race car. As far as I know, the car hasn't actually been built yet. Some concept drawings can be seen here(also linked in the Charged article):

http://www.emotorsportnews.com/on-t...e-at-julys-pike-peak-international-hillclimb/


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Sorry, but I was just being sarcastic. I am used to corporations selling "air" to the public.


----------

